# Got to have some relief from wiping pain



## DottyG (Jul 26, 2002)

I've really got to have some help with this pain.

I do have IBS-D. But it's not always diarrhea. Sometimes the stools are formed and "normal" looking. But I tend to have a BM pretty much every time I go to the bathroom. And I have a hard time getting everything clean. I wipe and wipe and wipe. It takes me ten times more time and toilet paper than I suspect everyone else around me uses to get my butt clean. I don't understand how some people's butts can be so clean all the time when I'm having to wipe so much.

Sometimes (as it is right now), I've wiped so much and irritated the tissue to the point that the skin is raw and bleeding. Every wipe is like torture. Yet, I have to keep wiping or the stool, itself, will irritate things if any if left behind. I can't win.

I've been using A&D ointment today like crazy. And now it's even burning, too. At night, I use the handheld nozzle of my shower to clean the area. So I know that, at least one time a day, things are clean (the water hurts as well, by the way). I can't spend all day in the shower.

I dread going to the bathroom now. I've, literally, been praying that God gives me a break and doesn't let me have a BM this time, so I don't have to wipe at least once.

I need something to soothe that area. What can I do? Wet wipes don't help - they're just a wetter form of still wiping. The ointment isn't working or being at all soothing.

Is there any product that will just numb things and help me get clean?

Help.  It's burning right now even as I'm sitting in my chair. That skin is just so raw that it can't take anymore abuse.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

When things were bad for me, I used the the softest available dry TP to get the excess, then the hemmroid wipes with the aloe and e, then baby rash cream. For the pain I would think a pharmacist could recommend a* rash cream with a pain killing ingredient,* unless there is one on the shelves without a prescription. Try doing kegal exercises to strengthen the anus. I'm using soluble only fiber, like methylcellulose that I'm trying instead of the other all soluble fiber acacia, extra coated peppermint caps, calcium and Probitics. I've been doing for a long time. Check this out:* http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/bowel-incontinence.%C2* Doing kegal exercises is something one can start right away;Getting older isn't easy with things weakening, no thanks to years of diarrhea episodes..not bad these days







.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I sometimes get this too, along with fissures that sting and burn. It does seem that there are not a lot of products to be found for these issues. Preparation H isn't designed for them, just hemorrhoids and it has a bad odor. I tried it and it didn't help.

If you can make the time for it, a 20 minute sitz bath 2-3 times a day can help as it can improve circulation to the area. They say to use lukewarm water although I seem to do better with hot water. I have to ease into it slowly. Then afterwards I use a hemorrhoid type of suppository (this is OK but the preparation h ointment isn't). I did find a homeopathic ointment made by Hylands- called Hemorrex- which does help and I put some of it on the suppository as well as externally.Even though it can help hemorrhoids, it is much different than Preparation H and doesn't have that awful smell. I have to get it online, apparently isn't in stores. You could also use petroleum jelly instead which can help protect the area from further irritation. The only downside to the Hemorrex and petroleum jelly is getting it off your hands but I wash them with an acne soap containing salycylic acid which gets most of it off. In a pinch I have used fragrance free Norwegian hand cream liberally, both externally and just inside the anus. I figure it is a lot like the chapped skin on my hands that I get at this time of year and if I skip treating it for too long, then get back to it, the treatment initially does make it worse after I let my skin get so dry. So I try to be consistent as much as possible. After cleansing or doing a sitz bath,I make sure to apply any treatment within 3 minutes because supposedly that helps lock in the moisture. This goes for hands, face or anywhere you have dry, irritated skin. The only difference here is the cause of the dry skin. And yes, I believe that the older we get, the more dryness we get- everywhere!

Also have to be careful when drying off after showering- being sure to blot, not rub. Some people put a bit of petroleum jelly on toilet paper before wiping. I did try some baby wipes but they didn't help and I didn't like the smell. Also tried the A & D but didn't help either.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

This is what I used : http://www.amazon.com/LUXE-Bidet-Vi-110-Non-Electric-Mechanical/dp/B005IT4C6G/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1422250728&sr=8-9&keywords=bidet+toilet+seat

This has been the best investment I made and it was really helpful in getting rid of fissures.


Easy to self install.
I has a strong jet pressure which cleans 100%
It also gives you mild enema exactly where you need when you feel its stuck and not coming out.
You napkin requirement goes down to just one wipe. Clean !
It massages that area with jet pressure so that blood does not concentrates.
Will get rid of your fissures.
Uses cold water only and I found its is not bad at all even in peak winter.
Hygienic


----------



## chubbylover1978 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the same problem so I use baby wipes and sudocrem. After wiping with the baby wipes you should be nice and clean and I dispose of them in nappy sacks as they will block your loo up? I then use a good amount of sudocrem to ease any pain and as it's antiseptic it will help with any open sores. Do this every time you have a bowel movement and you should be feeling better in no time.


----------

